# Zeiss lens on an iPhone?



## dcm (Jan 7, 2016)

Saw this over on DPR and had to share it. Taking mirrorless to a new extreme?

http://exolens.com/ (the current version - no mention of Zeiss yet)
http://www.zeiss.com/corporate/en_de/media-forum/press-releases.html?id=ExoLens-1
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/6902263008/zeiss-optics-exolens-accessory-lenses-iphone


----------



## bwud (Jan 13, 2016)

way ahead of you


----------

